# من يعرف برنامج Ansys يدخل رجاء محتاج مساعدة



## بلوتوث2 (9 أغسطس 2006)

السلام عليكم شباب احب اعرفكم بنفسي 
طالب مرحلة اخيرة هندسة الميكاترونيكس \جامعة بغداد 
محتاج روابط او كتب الكترونية حول التصميم باستخدام برنامج ANSYS 
واتمنى الرد السريع لان عندي بهالمادة اختبار قريب جدا 
وممنو الكم سلفا 
​


----------



## م.أحمد عفيفي سلامة (10 أغسطس 2006)

*موقع للتعليم*

[FRAME="13 70"] 
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
أخي الكريم, يمكنك تعلم برنامج ANSYS من خلال الموقع التالي
http://www.mece.ualberta.ca/tutorials/ansys/BT/BT.html
والذي يشرح البرنامج من مراحلة البدائية إلى مراحله المتقدمة
وتقبل خالص تحياتي :7: 
[/FRAME]​


----------



## بلوتوث2 (10 أغسطس 2006)

*شكرا جزيلا*



م.أحمد عفيفي سلامة قال:


> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
> أخي الكريم, يمكنك تعلم برنامج ANSYS من خلال الموقع التالي
> http://www.mece.ualberta.ca/tutorials/ansys/BT/BT.html
> والذي يشرح البرنامج من مراحلة البدائية إلى مراحله المتقدمة
> وتقبل خالص تحياتي :7:​


[GRADE="00BFFF 4169E1 0000FF"] 
شكرا الك اخي الكريم عالمجهود الرائع واللنك المميز وبارك الله بيك وجعلة الله في ميزان حسناتك 
[/GRADE]


----------



## Moe (7 سبتمبر 2006)

أخي الكريم أعرف ان ردي متأخر جدا.. و لكني اشتركت بالمنتدى البارحة..
أريد أن أقول لك شيء, برنامج الAnsys هو بحر من المختبرات بحد ذاته.. و هو يعتبر ميزة مهمة معرفتها لكل مهندس.. فهو يحتوي على مختبر كهرباء, موائع, strcutural , كل ما تريده حقا
انا شخصيا تدربت عليه في مجال الهندسة الطبية structural للأطراف الصناعية و electromagnetic كان عندي مشروع تصميم غرفة MRI
أنصحك بالتعمق فيه قدر الإمكان


----------



## freeman84 (18 سبتمبر 2006)

*تحدبدا*

الansysبرنامج كبير انت عايز اى جزء فيه انا كنت شغال حرارة لو عايز مساعدة انا تحت امرك ياأخى


----------



## دلير عبيد (11 أكتوبر 2006)

كيف حالك يا اخي العزيز تشرفت بمعرفتك انا ايضا طالب في جامعة بغداد قسم الهندسة الميكانيكية.ولدي الكثير من الامثلة المحلولة بواسطة Ansys فاعطني عنوانك كي ارسلها لك او اعطني موعد كي نلتقي في الجامعة اوكي اخي .
ووفقك الله .


----------



## بلوتوث2 (14 أكتوبر 2006)

Moe قال:


> أخي الكريم أعرف ان ردي متأخر جدا.. و لكني اشتركت بالمنتدى البارحة..
> أريد أن أقول لك شيء, برنامج الAnsys هو بحر من المختبرات بحد ذاته.. و هو يعتبر ميزة مهمة معرفتها لكل مهندس.. فهو يحتوي على مختبر كهرباء, موائع, strcutural , كل ما تريده حقا
> انا شخصيا تدربت عليه في مجال الهندسة الطبية structural للأطراف الصناعية و electromagnetic كان عندي مشروع تصميم غرفة MRI
> أنصحك بالتعمق فيه قدر الإمكان



*بارك الله بك اخي الكريم وشكرا لردك وانا ادرسه في مجال تصميم الهياكل او بمعنى اخر في مادة CAD *


----------



## بلوتوث2 (14 أكتوبر 2006)

freeman84 قال:


> الansysبرنامج كبير انت عايز اى جزء فيه انا كنت شغال حرارة لو عايز مساعدة انا تحت امرك ياأخى



*شكرا اخي الكريم وانا درسته تصميم هياكل وحرارة وكهرباء ....... بس درست هاي المواضيع كمدخل يعني مقدمات او شي بسيط .... اتمنى انو تساعدني لتكملة الدراسة بتزويدي بما تستطيع واكون شاكر جدا *


----------



## بلوتوث2 (14 أكتوبر 2006)

دلير عبيد قال:


> كيف حالك يا اخي العزيز تشرفت بمعرفتك انا ايضا طالب في جامعة بغداد قسم الهندسة الميكانيكية.ولدي الكثير من الامثلة المحلولة بواسطة Ansys فاعطني عنوانك كي ارسلها لك او اعطني موعد كي نلتقي في الجامعة اوكي اخي .
> ووفقك الله .



*اخي الكريم سارسل عنواني لك برساله خاصة واكون ممنون الك واتشرف بلقائك *


----------



## what (15 أكتوبر 2006)

دلير عبيد قال:


> كيف حالك يا اخي العزيز تشرفت بمعرفتك انا ايضا طالب في جامعة بغداد قسم الهندسة الميكانيكية.ولدي الكثير من الامثلة المحلولة بواسطة Ansys فاعطني عنوانك كي ارسلها لك او اعطني موعد كي نلتقي في الجامعة اوكي اخي .
> ووفقك الله .





السلام عليكم 
اخي ممكن تضعها هنا الله لايهينك
لاني احتاج اي شرح عن ansys


----------



## بلوتوث2 (17 أكتوبر 2006)

اخي الكريم ادي شي املكة عن الانسز راح انزلة بالمنتدى بس محتاج شوية وقت


----------



## rima83 (25 أكتوبر 2006)

مرحبا وكل عام وانتم بألف خير وفطر سعيد علينا وعليكم انشاءالله ... انا خريجة هندسة طاقة كهربائية حديثا... عندي فكرة بسيطة عن ال Anses وعملت مشروع في رحلة التبادل الطلابي لعام 2003 بألمانيا عن انتقال الحرارة باستخدام ال Anses ... اتمنى تزويدي بمواقع تشرح كيفية استخدام هذا البرنامج من الالف للياء لأنني ارغب في ان يكون مشرعي للماجستير هو استخدام هذا البرنامج في مجال نظم القدرة الكهربائية او مجال الكترونيات القدرة الكهربائية ... مع العلم انني لم استطع ايجاد اي مرجع في سوريا عن ال Anses ولم اجد من يساعدني من اساتذتي في الجامعة بهذا البرنامج لعدم استخدامهم له ....... اتمنى مساعدتي ولكم جزيل الشكر


----------



## بيوكليك (4 يونيو 2008)

*أنسيس*



م.أحمد عفيفي سلامة قال:


> [FRAME="13 70"]
> 
> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
> أخي الكريم, يمكنك تعلم برنامج ANSYS من خلال الموقع التالي
> ...


 
هذا الموقع رائع
أشكرك


----------



## علي عباس جاسم (10 يونيو 2008)

السلام عليكم 

اخي الكريم ارجووو مراجعه الارشيف جيداا لاني وضعت سابقا لاكثر من مرة لنكات خاصة بالتوتوريال وبعض الكتب المهمة انا وزميلي العزيز احمد طارش ................... 

وكلهه بنفس المادة اللي هي الكاد 
افتح هذا اللنك كتاب حلوو ومهم من تاليف جامعتي الحالية جامعه برونيل 

http://www.2shared.com/uploadCompleteFlash.jsp?sId=Y6ei5L8WxegSZyCH

وهذي سكشنات نفس منهجك 
http://www.2shared.com/uploadCompleteFlash.jsp?sId=9KIQYG7MyPcEWSJv



ارجو تحية وسلام الى كل الاخوة بالقسم............... وتحية طيبة للاستاذ رعد المحترم 



علي عباس جاسم...................الرجاء تعريف نفسك عند المراسلة ؟


----------



## Nidal_K (21 يونيو 2008)

السلام عليكم
هذا موقع لتعلم برنامج ansys
www.cada.co.nr
وهو موقع عربي خاص بكلية الهندسة الميكانيكية - جامعة حلب


----------



## منتصر المالكي (23 يونيو 2008)

اخي الكريم توجد العديد من الروابط على برنامج الانسز الشهير ويوجد الان حتى الاصدار 11 وانا الان استخدمه وامكاتنية التنصيب لهذا الاصدار ليست بالصعبة ولكن يراد لها فقط فتح الكيكن ويمكنك الذهاب الى ansys.com او الدخول على جامعة البيرتا الامريكية وهناك سوف تجد الكثير من الامثلة الجا هزة

للعلم انا ايضا من جامعة بغداد من نفس الاختصاص ولكن دراسات عليا 
ولكم فائق الشكر والامتنان


----------



## علي عباس جاسم (7 يوليو 2008)

شكراااااااااااااا علموقع


علي عباس جاسم

ميكاترونيكس عراق


----------



## منتصر المالكي (27 أغسطس 2008)

*اخي الكريم*

انا مهندس من العراق مشروع الماجستير اعمل به على برنامج انسس وانا على استعداد للعمل على هذا البرنامج واود كافة التفاصيل


----------

